# Soaking wood chips



## candleworks (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi

I'm new to smoking and planning to do my first bacon in the coming week. 

Got a quick question though. 

On the packaging of the wood chips it says to soak the chips in water for the best results. I am going to use a Venturi smoke generator and in my mind it would never burn if wet. 

Cheers   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjeffcoat (Nov 30, 2014)

soaking really does not make any difference in the smoke. Most woods will only soak in about a paper thin layer of wet wood anyway. I only use chunks, never use chips.


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't ever soak my chips or chunks.


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 11, 2014)

Those instructions about soaking the chips are for bbq grills.


----------

